# IH574 Tires and Rims - R1 vs R4



## highroller152 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey folks,

I'm a new tractor owner and could really use some advice. I recently purchased an IH574 that I love. All I'm really using it for on my ‘mini-ranch’ (under 3 acres) is disking my arenas, occasional FEL work around the property and helping out the neighbors when they have 20 yards of dirt delivered and only shovels and a wheelbarrow. Streets are paved to the house and the county plows the roads in the winter. When I bought the tractor earlier this year it had 18.4x26 R1 tires that were pretty weather checked. Well, while disking my arena, a crack in the crown on one finally gave way and a fountain came spewing out. Long story short, I’m looking at buying two new tires (the one is unrepairable and the other looks like the first so I know it’s not far behind).

Anyhow, I found a really good deal on some R4 tires that are the same size.

Opinion time: Since I’m not playing around in the mud, my property is level, my arenas are typical outdoor riding areas (sandy but not excessively deep) and I don’t do any snowplowing do you think I’d be ok with switching to the R4’s?

Fact-check time: Since R1’s were on there, am I going to have to look at buying new rims to fit the new style or will the R4’s fit?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

*tractor tires*

Hi

I have the same tractor - IH 574. I only get my tires from a company here called Kal Tire (in BC Canada). They send a truck up to our place with a hoist, etc to take the tire off, take it to their shop and repair or replace the tire on the rim and then bring it back up and remount it - about $1,200 for a single tire, probably save about $3 - 400 on trucking if I needed 2 done at a time.

In our area, the best deal is always with the outfit that does commercial trucks, logging trucks, etc.

oldguychuck


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The R1 Ag tires will give you superior traction on ground or other soft materials. The R4 will give you better traction on pavement and hard surfaces. If you plan to dig dirt or things like that, I'd stick with the R1 ag tires. My friend has a compact tractor with the R4's on it and he always complains about it spinning out when he's trying to dig with the loader. I plowed snow with it once for him and it was all over the place on the packed snow because it couldn't get any traction. That was even with the front wheel assist engaged. At one point, I had the bucket full of snow and raised, and I was trying to move, but all four tires were just spinning and I couldn't go anywhere. Thing is, I was on a smooth, level driveway at the time but the tires had zero bite to them.


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep, binderdondat

I don't know any tire lingo, but mine have a huge deep tread pattern compared to pickup tires, etc - perhaps a one inch deep pattern, and I leave them on year round.

Also, I put chains on for the winter and mostly engage the rear wheel gismo that locks the wheels together.

My other helper is my front end bucket. In my worst cases, I lower the bucket and push the blade either forward or backword and that's all the serious help I've ever needed.

oldguychuck


----------



## highroller152 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just to help anyone else out there:

Firestone Ag has a tire size and approved rim chart located here.

For the 18.4x26 R1 tires (not radials), page 3 has 18.4-26 on rims of DW16A, W15L, DW15A

For 18.4x26 R4 tires, page 7 has 18.4-26 on rims of DW16A, W15L, DW15A

So I answered my own question: the rims will work but I'm still not completely sold on the R4's.

Now... I'm off to see if a set of 23.1x26 tires that I can almost get for free will fit. I mean, bigger is better - isn't it??


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

4 wd's you need to keep the tires in the same size ratio to not screw up the gear ratios. 2 wd that is not the same concern as the front just rolls regardless of the back. Chains do wonders on ice and snow. I like ag tires. It is what I have. Filled tires is the best way to go.


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

forgot to mention - the other thing I do is keep the rear tires filled with silicon solution - more rear weight, better traction, etc.

long slow process to do it yourself, but your tire shop shud be able to do it when you get a new tire or have your tractor in there for something.

gravity feed into the tire takes all day and nite, but can be done. I've never tried it, but you can load the solution using your air compressor.

oldguychcuk


----------

